# HEY LISA STRSS



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 26, 2008)

Ernie sent me a picture of you from the Area 2 show.




Yep, he sure did.



Picture of you and Scooter.





You wanna see it ???


----------



## Leeana (Jun 26, 2008)

I wanna see it


----------



## strass (Jun 26, 2008)

It's in Los Angeles right now, but I would love to see the pic.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 26, 2008)

strass said:


> It's in Los Angeles right now, but I would love to see the pic.


It's?? lol ok hold on let me resize it....

CLEAR THE RING....

Here they come.....

It's Lisa & Scooter!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 26, 2008)

VERY VERY Nice


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 26, 2008)

All right Lisa!


----------



## Erica (Jun 26, 2008)

Whoo-Hoo Lisa!!!

Even got good "colors"......those are my old HS colors, all my years in basketball


----------



## strass (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah-ha-ha-ha!!!

That is hilarious! I am so going to save this one for later use and/or Photo Shopping.

Those are Ernesto’s colors, aren’t they? (Reckon that would make sense.) I’m wondering if he was tied up in a stall somewhere while she was driving. She’s been known to Cart-Jack unsuspecting show-goers.


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 26, 2008)

Leave her alone, MIKE! She looks good! I haven't seen YOU in a cart.



Much less in one WITHOUT a basket.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture!!!! Now, why didn't I get a copy yet??!!!!!!!

Yep, that is my first entry into the Modern arena! I thought I'd start out nice and easy with something like ROADSTER.



Hee-Hee. Driving Scooter was a lot of fun. Thank you Ernie for letting me drive him, and thank you Sheryl for helping get him cleaned up.





Scooter is the first Modern I've ever gotten to drive (that weekend no less), and he can go FAST.





Now, if only I had unlimited time and money... Modern Roadster is my favorite class!

And yes, I stole the outfit from Ernie after I cart-jacked him.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisa, aren't you heading to the Ada show this weekend?


----------



## strass (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup, just as soon as we get off work and she can beat me into getting everything loaded.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 27, 2008)

Well alright, that's all I'm going to say.





Good luck at the show.





That pic of you and Scooter is going up on Ernie's site here in a bit.


----------



## Erica (Jun 27, 2008)

Have fun and do good Lisa and Mike........wish I was going, but am sitting at work right now as well.....


----------

